# O, Wintry Song of Agony



## Morrus (Dec 20, 2010)

... is out.  Grab is from the subscriber download area!


----------



## DragoonLance (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Morrus (and everyone else that worked on this!)  This one answers one of my biggest questions, "Why the heck is Leska doing all this?"


----------



## EugeneZ (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow, was it just me or was that SUPER FAST?! Awesome, thanks a lot Morrus & Team. Looks great so far, can't wait to get a closer look. I haven't even started the FG2 version of Tears yet.


----------



## Rilvar (Dec 21, 2010)

Great work, and fast!  Looking forward to reading the final chapters


----------

